# Could anyone please show me a good site to make a homemade dog walk plank?



## pandaparade (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to make sure the dimensions are right. If you know how or have a link available, that would be great! Thank you soo much! :wave:


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know about the other types of Agility trials but in Canada, the AAC has a book telling you the size, etc. of the obstacles. We actually have a small dog walk that we had given to us as it was not wide enough for the bigger dogs and they seem to train over it fine and go over the regulation size one at the trials. We also do train over the regulation size one too. If you type in homemade Agility equipment there are quite a few websites come up giving you directions.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

What venue do you plan to pursue? Every venue has specs online.


----------

